

The cloud isn't dead. It just needs to evolve - bascule
http://tonyarcieri.com/the-cloud-isnt-dead-it-just-needs-to-evolve

======
jdubya
Who said that the cloud was dead in the first place?

The article title implies that you believe that the "cloud" is dead.

Too many dollars are flowing over that "cloud" for anyone to put it out to
pasture.

I don't like the fact that transactions are being tapped either but implying
that the cloud is dead...

Nope. Linkbait title.

